

India will reportedly ban use of US e-mail services - gourlaysama
http://www.zdnet.com/in/india-will-reportedly-ban-use-of-us-e-mail-services-7000020059/

======
Loughla
Headline = India no longer allowing US e-mail services in the country.

Article = India will be requiring its governmental employees to store
governmental e-mails on governmental e-mail systems.

Seriously with that headline?

------
grimtrigger
This is ridiculous. Does the guy running office management at the Indian DMV
really need to protect his emails from NSA? Sounds like someone's brother-in-
law will be getting a phenomenal IT contract.

------
kvinnako
What were they doing using gmail in the first place? I thought all officials
used internal goverment email services or outlook confiugred with internal
goverment servers. Even small 50 person companies generally have outlooks
configured.

~~~
bluedino
200 person company here. No Exchange, but everyone uses Outlook. You want
email on your phone? IT gives you a yourname.ourcompany@gmail.com (with the
default password of something like ourcompany1234) and you can get emails
forwarded to your phone, and then it looks unprofessional as all hell when you
email bobsmith@company.com and bobsmith.company@gmail.com emails you back.

Why? Because our incompetent IT director won't allow access to the email
server if it's not through a VPN. What is this, 2001?

~~~
Ziomislaw
I do not think your IT director is the incompetent one here.

------
Sagat
Aside from the misleading headline, I think this is largely a symbolic move or
a way to show that the government is doing something.

